# When will i get drug tested, and will it be swab?



## GangstaApe (Oct 13, 2021)

I should first start off by stating that im in California and im have orientation tomorrow, will i be tested tomorrow and if so is it swab?


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 13, 2021)

They don't do drug testing for stores anymore.
Back when I was working they did and it was the standard piss test.

Question, is English your second language?
Because I really don't want to make comments on your punctuation and sentence structure if that's the case.


----------



## versionDefect (Oct 13, 2021)

Heya, at my store we didn't get tested. With that said if they think that you got high or drunk they will ask you to get tested.


----------



## Fluttervale (Oct 13, 2021)

Target doesn’t drug test new hires.  If you hurt yourself or someone else, you will be drug tested then.


----------



## MrT (Oct 13, 2021)

They drug test for ap i thought or maybe im wrong.  If you have orientation already doubt they want a drug test


----------



## buliSBI (Oct 13, 2021)

It was a standard urine and hair clipping test for me in 2000.  No more done now except for investigations and work injury reports I believe.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Oct 13, 2021)

Well, this person sounds like good news.


----------

